# PVC Tube for Rods on top of Van



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Entrophy's thread got me thinking I've got to come up with something. Not really the right category but here goes. My 4x4 is past its days of dependability and won't be taking it to the shore. Not enough $ for a new one, so its the, uh, van. Joy joy. There's no roof rack, can't really put a rod holder on the front, thinking to put rods in PVC tube. Any ideas on how to get the PVC tube secured to the top of the van (short of drilling holes and twisting lag bolts in the roof)? Other ideas welcome.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

What's wrong with lag bolts in the roof? How about two pieces of 4x4 with a notch cut out for the pvc and some cheap felt from the fabric store glued to the bottom of the wood. Eye bolts on both sides of the wood strapped down to the van or a ratcheting tie down over the whole rig. Does the van have a roof rack? That would make things much easier!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

So I am clear, are you talking about transpoting them (like sliding sevral rods into a long peice of 6" PVC to travel with) or are you talking about a regular rod rack (like you'd see on the front/rear of a vehicle) that you'd someone put on your roof?


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

*Roof Rack*

It's alot easier to attach things to a roof rack.
I searched craigslist and the marketplace here on P&S and ended up with a fairly deasent rig for about $125, just picking up parts here and there. 

That or hit the junk yards for a used roof rack.

Hope this helps.



hooper


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Will the rods or rods inside PVC tube fit inside the van? Can you use an inside ceiling mount system for the rods that uses the existing hooks inside?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

To clarify, talking about transporting them inside one or more PVC tubes. Yeah I know a roof rack would be nice....long story but when we bought the van I, uh (cough cough), agreed with the Mrs. that we didn't need to spend the extra for the model with the roof rack since I would use the truck (which is now reserved for hauling construction material and debris to the dump.) To further complicate the issue, the van has sliding doors on both sides, the tailgate door all but eliminates putting a rack on the back. I had an idea today about using those suction cups that are used for holding/moving glass panes and, in combo with the comment above, attaching them to a wooden rack to attach the PVC tubes to.

Guess my dilemma is twofold: (1) be one very sad day to see the PVC tube go flying off the back and possibly hurt another driver not to mention ruin my gear (both of which would devastate any trip) and (2) devising something that avoids number 1 without ruining the roof of the van...but I'm starting to think to use them 10 inch lag bolts that I use for ladder steps for the tree stand.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

you can find surf board racks for cars that dont have a roof rack cheaply in places like craigs list or ebay. itll provide a nice soft surface to strap your PVC rod holder too.

on trips to florida without the boat in tow, we would remove the reels from our rods and stick 6-8 of them into a peice of tubing with a 6" diameter that was longer than the longest rod. some newspaper on the ends and anywhere you can get it in between keeps them from destroying themselves. then you can by screw on caps from the same place your getting the PVC, very convienient and CHEAP. if your really careful with your rods, bubble rap from the UPS store should do the trick. just wrap up your reels in something soft, then throw them in the end of the tube as well, accompanied my newspaper of course.

(just had a thought, maybe you could use some sponges from the dollar store. reusable too... idk... lol)

only thing with PVC is to remember to take care of it. colds nights outside then direct sunlight over and over again will cause it to become fragile. the last thing you want is you rod holder(s) cracking as you go down the highway! >.<


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

kids' swim noodles, slit, make good rod cushioners, we use 'em in conjunction with the PVC tubes -- but we have a roof rack to attach the tubes to


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

forgot about noodles... they can be bought at the dollar store.

put a strap through the center and you can strap the noodle nice and tight to your roof by putting the strap through your door frames and tightening it down. the door should shut fine.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This was kind of what I was talking about. You can make the size of the pvc any size you want depending on what the plumming supply place has and notch out the wood to fit. Just not a good drawing.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> This was kind of what I was talking about. You can make the size of the pvc any size you want depending on what the plumming supply place has and notch out the wood to fit. Just not a good drawing.



Decent idea and doable....don't know about the darn rails on the Kia Sedona but worth a try for sure.

BTW: Only found one manufacturer that sells after market racks for the danged van at a smooth $250, not including installation, and Kia wants $420 for one installed...neither of those options are happening as I'll take that money and put a down payment on a new 4x4 (but the dang the ole Nissan with the 5" lift and 36 inch tires will have to go...that's what I know she'll say...but not happening as I love that truck.)


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

make your rod holder...screw them to 2 short 2x4...and you use lots or rope...carpet/blanket.on the roof...you can run the ropes through the vehicle...and to the front tow hook...good luck on a gutter mount...if you find one, tie it off...lol...


----------

